
New U.S. Visa Fees Would Hit Indian Firms.com - tarouter
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703988304575413011107101860.html?mod=rss_whats_news_us&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wsj%2Fxml%2Frss%2F3_7011+%28WSJ.com%3A+What%27s+News+US%29
======
anigbrowl
Mostly Indian ones, but the provisions apply to any firm with >50 employees
and >50% of whom have H-1Bs. Probably doesn't affect many people here.

